
Resurrect the dead pool & free the code - petercooper
http://www.thewavingcat.com/2008/12/05/resurrect-the-dead-pool-free-the-code/
======
ph0rque
Good idea... I'm considering open-sourcing the app that I've been working on
and now (more than likely) abandoning.

